
Visual Studio Announced for Mac OS X and Linux - ahmetmsft
https://twitter.com/ssomasegar/status/593449557276499968
======
greenyoda
This is just a link to a tweet with no additional information. Extensive
discussion of this product on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9459364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9459364)

